# when life seems to suck.....



## smoked (Aug 19, 2007)

and trust me, I know.....remember who you can trust, and well.....here it is.....most everyone at smf period.....


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 19, 2007)

*I agree Bill, I have gotten so much help and support, and everyone is VERY friendly! A wonderful group of people.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 19, 2007)

Amen Smoked


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 19, 2007)

Maybe you can't pick your biological family 
but you can pick your extended family!

BIG HUGS


----------



## smoked (Aug 19, 2007)

gotta tell you all, I've had so much going on and just thought I needed a vacation and all....but not so, I need my family close by, and not just what I was raised with....but my real family here.   Also, been talking a bit with huey (salmonclubber) and we think it's damn time to have a pacific northwest smoker gathering......I know there is alot of western washington folk along with close by oregon folk.....so lets get the thin blue going here......if not, well then huey and I will just go fish for salmon.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (or in my case, beer)


----------



## bigal (Aug 19, 2007)

get on chat ya pos!  & let everyone know how your do'n.  Spill it, we want to know what the doc has been say'n and how your do'n.


----------



## smoked (Aug 19, 2007)

ummmm huey and I were the ones on there while you were playing tiddly winks....


----------



## monty (Aug 19, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea, Bill!

Get some interest going for the project and I am sure it will grow!

And whether electronically or in person, your family is here for you!

Cheers!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 19, 2007)

Smoked,
    Sounds like you're on to something. As Monty said, get the interest going and hopefully a plan will develop. Good luck!!!


----------



## bigal (Aug 19, 2007)

NO, not the NW.  Central, as in Woodland Park, CO.  Fly into Colorado Springs, rent a car and camp somewhere in woodland.  Do this in August when everyone is sick of the heat, go there for cooler temps and much less humidity.  If ya don't want to rent a car I'll pick you up myself.  

If not there then W. Kansas.  It's hot, windy, and smells like cow s__t.  Flat so you can see for miles.  You can camp at my place(I wouldn't let any of you sob's in my house 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 ) and I'd even supply the beer(w/you lightweights it wouldn't take much 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ).  


On a serious note, we should all do something like this.  Have small area "smokes" and then one BIG SMF gathering at a central location.

You go girl........er I mean smoked.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 19, 2007)

*Good Lord BigAl, who put the nickel in you??  haha, it was funny, I'm just razzin ya. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## bigal (Aug 19, 2007)

Nickel!?!!!  Nickel?!!!  I always was told I was a two bit w.............oooo.  Better not go there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Later Terry.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 19, 2007)

*Geeze Al, I am laughin so hard, I don't know how to respond!  For some reason, you don't really look like what I would think a "hoe" should look like? Maybe thats why your only worth a nickel? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  haha, Terry*


----------



## bigal (Aug 19, 2007)

LOL!  Maybe that is why my wife leaves a penny on the night stand!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





2hrs work for a penny......................pays better than being a farmer!


----------



## short one (Aug 19, 2007)

Always heard that leaving a penny tip was an insult. Think about it Big Al, maybe she's trying to tell you something. Think!!!


----------



## bigal (Aug 19, 2007)

She doesn't need the penny, she *tells* me all the time.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm still laughing over the 2hrs


----------



## monty (Aug 19, 2007)

You guys are something else!
Off topic, off your rockers and generally just OFF but always On! Yeesh!

Silver or paper tips with a penny is considered a compliment. It means the wait person went a bit over and above in the service.

And, yes, just a penny is not a good thing.

Now, back to Bill's original thought of a Nor'west gathering, perhaps we could hear a few more kicking in to encourage it.

Bear with me folks but a thought just occurred. Perhaps each gathering, dependng on location in the world, could have a theme. Like the Nor'west gathering could be the "Sasquatch Smoke".

An Eastern gathering could be the "Minuteman Munch"

As for Dixie and such, let you imagination fly! I know Texas has a few names already, not only for a gathering but also for the rest of us! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sound off Brothers and Sisters!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 19, 2007)

That's a great idea Monty!

Smoked my man If there a way in hell I gotta get a big ole hug from you and Ruth!


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 19, 2007)

You know Bill, You don't have to wait on a full blown, SMF sponsered, planned until you're silly in the face event to plan a gathering. Get your N.W. people together and just do it! I haven't seen Jeff's comments about this yet, but this subject was discussed at the 1st Annual Gathering. DO IT! You won't run into any road blocks from Jeff, moderators, or the events team. 

If you can put together a group and have a smokin great time then it is all good... just bring the rest of us some Q View please.

Joe


----------



## smoked (Aug 20, 2007)

we will see what happens, I've hosted other events of this kind in the past but with alot of rowdy mucisians....well closet types........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  It just seems that there is enough of local folks here in west. washington and close close by......it would be fun, but will take some working is all......right now got a few other "life event crap" going on that will put a bind in things along with my health issue.....but it's way workable......


----------



## placebo (Aug 27, 2007)

Funny I was thinking the same thing Smoked. In fact I was looking for the right forum to start the thread in when I found this thread. I'm from Northern CA, Sacramento area and I would love to help put something like this together. I'm new here but I feel like I have found a place that I feel welcomed and will want to stay here a long time and get to know everyone as well as possible. I understand how trying to put these events together can get overwhelming, especially if your alone! That being said I'd like to offer any assistance I may in helping this come to fruition. Just let me know.

All the best,

Jeff~


----------



## skinnerc06 (Aug 27, 2007)

"and I'd even supply the beer(w/you lightweights it wouldn't take much 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )." -BIGAL

BigAl,  you just opened pandora's box


----------

